# lump in throat, need advice PLease



## UglyDog (Jul 4, 2010)

3 month old doeling Fainter, has a lump in her throat similiar to a adams apple, just below the jaw line in the center of neck/throat?

Any advice please help


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 4, 2010)

A pic would really help...

It could be iodine deficiency (pretty rare) or milk goiter (fairly common) or bottle jaw from severe enemia...if her eyelids are pale (lt. gray or white) then I'd say bottle jaw and deworm her w/ a GOOD dewormer asap.

It could even be CL but not real common at such a young age.


----------



## UglyDog (Jul 4, 2010)

THanks I will try and find a picture. I have 1% Ivomec in stock how much would you suggest? and should I go ahead and give the rest of the goats Ivomec also?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 4, 2010)

It depends on whether or not ivomec works in your area / on your goats for the type of worm that would cause that severe anemia....

Ivomec won't touch Barberpole here.  

I use injectable cydectin (1cc per 100#) for barberpole worm.

And...if the other goats aren't pale (anemic) then, no, I wouldn't unless you have a fecal ran to prove they need it.

Overuse of dewormers / using the wrong dewormer / guessing what worms you have / under or overdosing are ALL leading to mass dewormer resistance.

Talk to an experienced goat producer or good goat vet in your area....


----------



## 4hmama (Jul 5, 2010)

Keep an eye on it...IF it is CL, you do NOT want the abscess to burst on it's own.  If you can a vet to lance it and send the exudate off and test for CL.  Yes the goat is young,  but it isn't impossible to have it.


----------



## UglyDog (Jul 5, 2010)

now this kid also has one







Here is the mothers eyelids, the kids were acting spooky today and did not want me touching them to look at their eyelids






What is CL?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 6, 2010)

CL is Caseous Lymphadenitis

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/10801.htm

BUT...I think your kids have milk goiter...doesn't look like CL or bottle jaw to me.  It'll go away in time....

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/MeatGoatMania/June2010/meatgoatmaniajun.html


----------



## ()relics (Jul 6, 2010)

I concur...leave them alone and put away the dewormers...have a fecal examination done if you Must...but their eyelids wouldn't suggest that they are over-run with any type of parasite... 


 I certainly wouldn't lance it or have some improperly trained vet try either...jmo


----------



## UglyDog (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank You, Thank You All!


----------

